
Docker Is Actively Harmful to Engineering Organizations - ot
https://www.facebook.com/notes/roy-williams/docker-is-actively-harmful-to-engineering-organizations/10154683962492203?__mref=message_bubble
======
paktek123
The main point mentioned here is that base image files cannot be trusted. But
that is an issue that applies to running any static 'container' or even bare
hardware running any sort of image. And both have to be updated or rebooted
for any patches that require it. It is just having the flexible and non
blocking processes in place. But I do agree such insecure images and running
them on production is rife, especially some image sizes in docker end up being
massive.

